# Is the Expat population decreasing further in UAE



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

Whats your take on this? Is the population decreasing further since July 09? The traffic from Sharjah to Dubai isnt as bad as what it was a year ago.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardly a balanced poll as you have not given people an option to select no decreases or an increase...

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

If you feel it is 32.5% do you round up?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Of course it's decreased - you only need to look at the traffic and the abandoned cars at the airports to see that....

By how much?

Well, as so many of the expats are involved in construction (and paid a pittance = slave labour) have they gone?

Or, is it that - in the same way that there is hardly any deaths now (6 dead a few months ago when a floor of a 5 star hotel under construction collapsed in Ajman (fact) never reported - do they just get sent back and there's no official recognition?

Who knows.

I certainly don't....


----------

